# استفسار عن مضافات خرسانية الي الاخ chemnoor



## xspeeder (22 يوليو 2013)

هناك تركيبة توضع علي الخرسانه في وقت الخلط لتقويتها و جعلها اكثر صلابة و تعمل علي سرعة جفافها ...
ارجو افادتنا بهذه التركيبة و ما هي مكوناتها و كيفية تركيبها

ارجوووووك اخ chemnoor ,و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## miltronique (27 نوفمبر 2013)

sodium silicat
اي الزجاج المائي


----------

